# He just won't eat his VEGGIES... -.-;



## Crusher08 (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright, I got my boy in August 2008. I've tried, and I've tried, and I've tried to get him to eat vegetables and fruit, but all he seems to really like are his eggs, his ground turkey, his beef, his rats... I cannot get him to eat anything else! I am wondering if any of you out there know of any helpful tips to get a stubborn male to eat his vegetables?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 20, 2009)

i would mix them in with ground turkey ground beef or eggs thats what i do


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, I will give that a try for sure! Thank you!
And will this hopefully aid him into eating them on his own, without me tricking him?


----------



## Terry (Oct 21, 2009)

You could try rubbing some egg yolk on it. I know on some monitor forums thats a trick they use to try to get monitors to switch from mice to rats or any other prey item that they wont eat. It may work or it may not, but you can only try and find out.


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 21, 2009)

You might wanna try this, it worked for me, I take things like carrots, squash, plantains, and I steam them, mashed them up to like a baby food consistancy, and mix it in the food, he never knows the difference, its gotten to the point that he eats mashed carrots or plantains alone. (once about every 3 weeks)
Give it a try and PM me if it works out.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Most definitely I will have to try that, and will let u kno! thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Aug 27, 2019)

Even ten years later, it's important to clarify for anyone who stumbles upon this in a search:

Feed your reptile what it is willing to eat. They are more likely to know what they need, nutritionally, than you are. Hell, this actually is true of children, as well, despite unhealthy parental traditions of micromanaging diet. But it's especially true of animals like tegus.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Kaz said:


> Even ten years later, it's important to clarify for anyone who stumbles upon this in a search:
> 
> Feed your reptile what it is willing to eat. They are more likely to know what they need, nutritionally, than you are. Hell, this actually is true of children, as well, despite unhealthy parental traditions of micromanaging diet. But it's especially true of animals like tegus.


May I say that your advice may or may not be so. They MUST (all caps obnoxious but important) eat whole prey with sufficient calcium. Period.


----------

